# l@@king for this CASE , anyone knows ABOUT THIS ????



## zOaib (Jan 6, 2006)

i am lookign specifically for a case that looks like this , with the inverted motherboard setting with power supply at bottom , if someone can direct me to a link help would be much appreciated , thx !


----------



## zOaib (Jan 6, 2006)

it looks a lot like the clear C3 cases by www.clearcomputercase.com ppl ............ i wonder if u can just invert the panels to make it look like that , i think thats what the above case is the guy prolly inverted the panels to get that look , interesting !


----------



## infrared (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, i'd say it's just a standard acrylic case, fliped upside down, with the front panel turned the right way up. Looks very nice actually, perhaps i'll give it a go with mine!


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 7, 2006)

That is sweet looking. Hope you find it dude. I'm not a fan of the clear cases, but with those green cold cathode's it looks SWEET.

Anyone ever seen that XMS Xpert RAM in there? I'm thinking about getting 2gb of it, but just wanna know if those blue lights on the top and bottom of the sticks are stock?

Not trying to hijack, just a quick question. Good luck dude


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> it's just a standard acrylic case, fliped upside down, with the front panel turned the right way up.


Also known as BTX.


----------



## Steven B (Jan 7, 2006)

i cant believe they got a nice raptor X


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

Steven B said:
			
		

> i cant believe they got a nice raptor X


If you watch the Raptor X video that is the demo PC they used, it's not somebody's own PC.


----------



## Steven B (Jan 7, 2006)

oh i kno, im just saying


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like it's got some Corsair XMS XPERT RAM too.


----------



## Steven B (Jan 7, 2006)

what card you rekon? im thinking 6600gts


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

Honestly I can't tell. I run 1600x1200.


----------



## zOaib (Jan 9, 2006)

posting this link for u guys who mentioned wanted to try out a clear case its inexpensive good quality and good to tryout for first timers who have wanted to have a clear look , the way it looks u can easily modify it , i ordered it so ill try it out ! if i screw up modifying oh well 50 bucks loss , !!  

http://www.xoxide.com/clearacatxca.html


----------



## infrared (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got a very similar acrylic case to that, and it's just a matter of swapping a few panels and inverting the main bit. I'm gonna try with mine if i can be arsed.


----------

